

Just how open will Apple allow Swift to be? - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/just-how-open-will-apple-allow-swift-to-be/

======
cvburgess
I think they even said in the keynote that they would be accepting community
changes ("pull requests" in GitHub terms), so I'm not sure why the article
doesn't have any reference to what was stated by Apple officially. Seems like
FUD to me, but I could be wrong.

Edit: This Macworld article has the exact quote:
[http://www.macworld.com/article/2932932/as-open-source-
code-...](http://www.macworld.com/article/2932932/as-open-source-code-apples-
swift-language-could-take-flight.html)

~~~
tanglesome
The article also states this: "Apple stated, "Contributions from the community
will be accepted -- and encouraged."

The question is what does that really mean?

------
skorecky
Apple has open sourced a lot over the years
[http://www.opensource.apple.com/](http://www.opensource.apple.com/) I don't
understand why everyone acts like this is the first thing they've ever open
sourced.

~~~
tanglesome
The article cites such examples as Darwin, Webkit, and CUP--and what Apple
has, and hasn't, done with them.

